# Whats fz



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

what breed if any has frizzy? does anyone have a pic of it?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I should have googled it before asking. I found a bit of information but no pics. It's a bit like lace/silky. 
I think there used to be a frizzle gene like the chickens. Has anyone heard of a friesland runt?

http://books.google.co.nz/books?id=...MuID4L2iwKo_IH4Aw&ved=0CEEQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q


----------

